# Win a Custom Skinning Knife by Stumpy



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Alright guys, here's the deal........

*State_Vet* (aka Stumpy) has very generously decided to give away the custom made skinning knife pictured below, to someone here on 2Cool.

*So here is how it's going to work:*A random number between 1 and 1000 has been entered in the locked spreadsheet attached to this post. The person coming *closest to that number without going over* between now and 5:00 pm Friday, will win the knife. Until that time, only me, Stumpy and Trouthunter will know the winning number. On Friday, I will post the winning number along with the password to unlock the spreadsheet, and close the thread. At that time, the winner can PM his mailing address to Stumpy and will be sent the knife. No strings attached.

*RULES:*


Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and 5:00 pm Friday, March 6th.
Posting multiple numbers will disqualify you
Posting under multiple handles (burn handles) will disqualify you (IP addresses will be checked)
In case of a tie (which should not happen) the person to post the winning number first will win
The time listed on the actual posts will be the official time used to end the giveaway and to break ties.
So, post up your lucky number and Good Luck!!

Thanks Stumpy!!
:doowapsta


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*no doubt*

777


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

357


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

697


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

555


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

686


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

600


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

469:bounce:


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

762


----------



## JLes (Feb 12, 2009)

851


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

631


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

624


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

549


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

237


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

3


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

266


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

270


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*knife*

257:dance:


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

967


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

*415*


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

112

Beautiful knife!!!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

444


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

573


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 7, 2006)

202


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

420


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

999


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

117


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

198


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

911


----------



## fishtales (Jun 7, 2005)

24


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

825


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

79


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

1


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

419


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

204


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

12


----------



## puddle shuttle (Apr 27, 2007)

458


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

338

Fine looking knife !!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

77


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

368


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*heres mine*

826


----------



## Walkhome (Aug 4, 2007)

324


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

829


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

241


----------



## beerman (Feb 21, 2006)

416


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*857, I never win anything!*


----------



## jerry109999 (Oct 14, 2005)

263


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

71


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

775


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

17


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

243


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

782


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

500


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Guys, it has been brought to my attention that the spreadsheet can be hacked relatively easily. So, I took the spreadsheet down. You guys are just going to have to trust me, Trouthunter and Stumpy on this one.

Hopefully, nobody has already decided to cheat. That would be a ugly way to mar a very generous gesture on Stumpy's part.

Again, good luck guys!!


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

19


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

69


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> Guys, it has been brought to my attention that the spreadsheet can be hacked relatively easily. So, I took the spreadsheet down. You guys are just going to have to trust me, Trouthunter and Stumpy on this one.
> 
> Hopefully, nobody has already decided to cheat. That would be a ugly way to mar a very generous gesture on Stumpy's part.
> 
> Again, good luck guys!!


Catch 'em post 'em , we'll Tar and feather 'em!


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

*knife*

883


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

54


----------



## Krzystang (Jan 13, 2009)

143


----------



## Turbo Quacker (Sep 18, 2005)

437


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

45


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

001


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

44


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

In vegas everyone wants 7


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*WHY?*

With the hard times for all, I just thought everyone could use a little cheering up and what better way than to get something free. Its not much but, who knows maybe it will start a trend:dance:


----------



## bondo2 (Nov 28, 2006)

02


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

*knife #*

685


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

044


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

308......what the heck maybe my winning luck will come back to me..........


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Knife*

Hey, thanks for doing this Stumpy.

727

BB


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

316


----------



## reeltrout (Aug 4, 2008)

313


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

311


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

13


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> 311


Alright Scott, your just being greedy now


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

671 thanks for the opportunity .


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

92


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey George, I'll let you kill a nubbin if you tell me the number! I know you is fond of em... :biggrin:


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

463


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Alright Scott, your just being greedy now


I am just trying to get my post count up:rotfl:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hey George, I'll let you kill a nubbin if you tell me the number! I know you is fond of em... :biggrin:


I'll pass, the last one cost too much after you "helped" me with the bump gate:rotfl:

Plus that one was huffing spray paint, and came at me aggressively


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

250


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You need a helper at the knife shop then?? LOL 

Hey give me a shout tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

13


----------



## camo77566 (Nov 4, 2008)

301


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

342


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

150


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

371


----------



## asnow06 (Nov 6, 2006)

292


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

643


----------



## chefsmoker (Jan 11, 2007)

*I need a good knife!!*

812


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

13


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

713

Thanks


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

427


----------



## Wazo (Jan 20, 2008)

701:redface:


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

*1*


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

317 St. Patty's Day


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

966- thanks stumpy


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

222


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

86

It's a cool thing you're doing.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

199


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

23 please!


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

348


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

stevg
855


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

612


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

409


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

627


----------



## Droptine7 (Sep 3, 2008)

377


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

627


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

37


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

333


----------



## BirdDog25 (Oct 24, 2007)

325


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

618

This is a good thing that you are doing!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

*349*


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

871


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

22


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

270


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

711


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

367


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

831


----------



## Axisman (Nov 17, 2008)

183


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

118


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

230


----------



## Teedavid (Aug 12, 2005)

*guess*

911


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*best guess*

I'm in with 733! Thanks.


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

9


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

808


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*823*


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

698


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

37


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

070


----------



## bcspider (Aug 23, 2005)

*I'll go with*

445


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

33


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

6


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

327


----------



## BigTexasBuck12 (Dec 9, 2007)

792 Nice coyote skull!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

420............................ Thanks for the chance brother.


----------



## TXSTDU (Feb 2, 2009)

410


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang!! I'm sure glad Stumpy and Martin agreed to determine the winner if I started the thread. :slimer:

Sure has been a lot of numbers posted...and we're only 5 hours into this.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Dang!! I'm sure glad Stumpy and Martin agreed to determine the winner if I started the thread. :slimer:
> 
> Sure has been a lot of numbers posted...and we're only 5 hours into this.


 I was thinking the same thing!! Somebody is gonna be seeing nubers in their sleep!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

251


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Number 2


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

797


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

703


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Let's try 580


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

423:doowapsta


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

299


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

189


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

104 -the skull comes with it - right??


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

THIS IS IT!!--293


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

726


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

343


i hope this isn't a repeat, i got tired after about 6 pages of checking.


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, Lets try 747 ...


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

*666*


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

167


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

123 - thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

74


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

211


----------



## troutdaddy86 (Dec 6, 2007)

486


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*100*

*Thanks*


----------



## DINKFISH (Oct 23, 2005)

*987*


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

872


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

*069*


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

303. Thanks guys!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

:texasflag*43*


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Number*

624


----------



## 3-spot (Jul 4, 2006)

377


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

102 in Honor of my son born on Oct. 02!!


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

704


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM (Jun 4, 2008)

808


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

795


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

44


----------



## ToYoungToRetire (Aug 11, 2005)

19


----------



## Mullet_Key (Jun 27, 2005)

311


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

88


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

has 46 been called yet
I take 46


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

99


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

632


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*my number*

16

Thanks,

Bobby


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

39....WW


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

427


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

913


----------



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

*229*

229


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

20


----------



## aduca (Nov 4, 2005)

162


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

45


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

669


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

350


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

43


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

113


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*my lucky number*

23


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

How about 454...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

989


----------



## catchafew (Feb 24, 2005)

*guess*

32


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Lets try*

268


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

519


----------



## DDAV (Aug 18, 2005)

11


----------



## j-haynie (Sep 5, 2008)

1000


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

22


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

366


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*good luck*

648


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

396


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

35


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

127


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

888


----------



## johnft4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*skining knife*

964


----------



## FORD1 (May 15, 2007)

265


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

4


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

674


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

29---for my Nascar driver Kevin Harvick!


----------



## wayne57 (Jul 10, 2006)

306


----------



## FarmHunter (Jan 7, 2008)

679


----------



## Pappagimp (Dec 14, 2006)

358 I don't think I saw that one yet!


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

106


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

84

Professor Jones


----------



## moneyshot (Aug 14, 2006)

113


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

123


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

421


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

787 from the Bone Pile


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

372


----------



## O6DODGE (Oct 23, 2008)

14


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

:clover:708


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

275


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

516


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

708


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

925


----------



## mark waring (Jul 31, 2006)

748


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

182

go Turk


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

319


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

262


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

47


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

654


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

815


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

5


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

439


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

001


----------



## STH (Jul 3, 2007)

239


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*007*

007


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

327?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

444


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

521


----------



## donniet (Jun 20, 2008)

*skinning knife*

95


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

956


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Question some people have not looked at picked numbers and picked the same as others, does the first one that picked that number get it?


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

222


----------



## webb (May 9, 2006)

524


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

312


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Question some people have not looked at picked numbers and picked the same as others, does the first one that picked that number get it?


Yes. First person to pick the number (or closest) wins. Here are the rules from my original post.......



TXPalerider said:


> ................
> 
> *RULES:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Corndog (Dec 31, 2007)

373


----------



## Cap Jess (Mar 14, 2006)

41


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

258

Thanks Stump.. Great looking knife!


----------



## TK18 (Jun 12, 2006)

918


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

512


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

113


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

629


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

94


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

104 Wish me luck!


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

337


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

763


----------



## ridgerunner2468 (Oct 26, 2006)

221


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

248


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*and a 1/2*

427 1/2


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

391


----------



## mjmaxwell8 (Aug 28, 2007)

446


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*666*

666


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

216


----------



## precision93 (May 2, 2008)

762

[email protected]


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

420


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

724


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

768


----------



## recoveringbassfisher (Dec 17, 2008)

545


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

169


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

490, thanks Stumpy.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

24


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

642


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

209 - Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

472


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

408


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

123

Sam T


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

35


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

2


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

839


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

409


----------



## Jigster (Aug 11, 2004)

187


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

297


----------



## ledfordtm (May 7, 2006)

999


----------



## durbin64 (Dec 11, 2007)

644


----------



## Blue Dog 2 (Dec 6, 2005)

29


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

805


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*#*

429


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Knife*

565


----------



## Hardhead1012 (Apr 2, 2008)

*knife*

55


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

1


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

619


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

351


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

28


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

820


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

385


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I see alot of repeat numbers, posting a repeat number is like not guessing at all


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

542


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I had a #, until I got all the way to p25...I'll roll the dice for #690


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This will be hard to guess a number wihout reading all 30 pages lol. I will pick a number and hope it is not used already lo. 

199


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

299


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

159


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

108


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

582


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

759


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

422


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*pick a number*

number 65


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

555


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

306


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

448


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

197


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

913


----------



## 4ADVNTRE (Apr 30, 2007)

273


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

837


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread is going to be way longer than Stumpy's...ummm.. you know.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

880


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

983


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This thread is going to be way longer than Stumpy's...ummm.. you know.


That's just a rumor:biggrin:


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

90


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

88


----------



## JWHITE (Oct 17, 2006)

623


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

725


----------



## bigosso (Dec 4, 2005)

563


----------



## Robert10 (Jan 15, 2008)

10


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

222


----------



## Jaytoke (Oct 24, 2007)

111


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

297


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank ya for the opportunity.

#168, please.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

8 hours left and nobody has picked the actual number, so, if you haven't posted you still have a chance.

Come on guys, somebody pic the actual number. That is gonna make determining the winner a whole lot easier on Stumpy!!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

2


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

349


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Here ya go....812


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*959*

Please let it be a winner!

Joboo


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

54


----------



## Sharkbite (Dec 16, 2004)

216


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

221


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

And the winning number is.......777


----------



## T Spruiell (Aug 12, 2005)

434


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

24 thanks!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

106


----------



## PerchJerker (Mar 5, 2009)

999:clover:


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

677


----------



## ronrob (Jul 30, 2004)

*number*

411


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

667


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

331


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

437


----------



## shepco (Dec 8, 2004)

81


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

222
thanks


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

926


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

102


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

14


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

*378*


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2006)

742


----------



## scooter2 (May 16, 2005)

*717*


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

189


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

30

Someone probably already picked it, but I got tired after 16 pages.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

187


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

93


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

467


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

313


----------



## fito1411 (Jul 8, 2004)

25


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

721


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

32


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

639


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*it's after 5:00 pm Friday*

Tell us who won Stumpy....tell us tell us tell us tell us....oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They must be meeting at the infamous 10,000 acre Kerrville deer lease...


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one who's antsy! It's like Christmas morning, only there's one present and 1000 little kids!


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

post the winning number


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The winning number was 952.

Verifying winner now!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm counting on my fingers, give me a minute


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope y'all aren't letting Arthur Anderson help you...LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It appears as though MARKN is the winner with 926!!

He was the closest to 952 without going over.

Post# 352:


MARKN said:


> 926


MARKN....shoot State_Vet a Pm with your shipping address and he will make the arrangements.

Congratulations MARKN!!!:cheers:

And thank you to Stumpy for his generosity!!! This was a lot of fun!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hope y'all aren't letting Arthur Anderson help you...LOL


Nope we have a group of highly skilled goverment auditors:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> It appears as though MARKN is the winner with 926!!
> 
> He was the closest to 952 without going over.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mark!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> I'm counting on my fingers, give me a minute


Counting by 5's where ya??


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Counting by 5's where ya??


15's........I kicked my shoes off:biggrin:


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

pm sent oh boy oh boy


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats on the knife.

State Vet, that is one fine looking blade.


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

Congratulations on the knife and thanks for the contest. It was fun..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to the Stumpy club!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lucky dog, congrats. Thats a knife that will last forever


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats, thanks state vet fot the fun contest.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad everyone had fun with it, who know there may be another one in the future:biggrin:

next time it will be who has the most interesting picture of Trouthunter with a domesticated animalkisssm:tongue:


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Glad everyone had fun with it, who know there may be another one in the future:biggrin:
> 
> next time it will be who has the most interesting picture of Trouthunter with a domesticated animalkisssm:tongue:


LOL, he is an elusive beast. Good pix of him are rare. I will have to dig into the archives if we have that one. Congrats to Markm and thanks George that was fun.


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone and a big thank you to George.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Mark, you lucky devil you!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congrat's to the winner and thanks George for the donation.

TH


----------



## joboo (May 21, 2004)

*Way to go Markn!*

Missed it by .......that much!

Nice knife indeed!


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> next time it will be who has the most interesting picture of Trouthunter with a domesticated animalkisssm:tongue:


Aren't they one and the same???


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

What an awesome contest, idea........we need to do this again.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Loads of fun! Thanks for doing it!

C


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

texas8point said:


> What an awesome contest, idea........we need to do this again.


Give me alittle time, who knows what I might come up with:work:


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

In short, Stumpy, Thank you! Congrat's to the winner!


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

great idea>>>>>


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

Well I had a delivery yesterday. I am having hard time tring to fined a place to put it. It is to nice to go in my hunting bag but to sharp to have out for everyone to see with little ones running the house. It fit my hand as if he made it just for me. Thanks again George

MarkN


----------



## falconkid (Jun 23, 2004)

672


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

MARKN said:


> Well I had a delivery yesterday. I am having hard time tring to fined a place to put it. It is to nice to go in my hunting bag but to sharp to have out for everyone to see with little ones running the house. It fit my hand as if he made it just for me. Thanks again George
> 
> MarkN


My pleasure Mark, enjoy


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

326


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

488


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

222


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasn't this contest been over for at least a couple of weeks?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It's better than an abandoned crabtrap!


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

If I reset the date on my computer and guess 952, do I win?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

*111*


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

*482*

482


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

292


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I thinks it over fellas.


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

351


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

303


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

883

trouttracker


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yellow


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Colonel Mustard with a knife in the basement


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

189


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Green 952 :biggrin:


----------



## tornthumb (Feb 26, 2009)

99


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

999, I hear his knives are collector items


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

374


----------



## jda004 (Dec 4, 2007)

2


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

213


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

867-5309


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

677


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> 999, I hear his knives are collector items


Good I am glad to hear that I have a nice collection of them Not to mention that I have the one with serial # 1 on it, the original. You have come a long way since that one, but I still think it is pretty cool!

Blake--can I get the area code to your guess


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

gee...I thought this was over...but just to be safe - 222.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

huntr4life said:


> Blake--can I get the area code to your guess


Jenny would get really pist if I gave that out bro!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

RogerB said:


> gee...I thought this was over...but just to be safe - 222.


Going with the ol' pick your age as your luck number I see


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

665


----------



## adventurer (Jul 3, 2008)

44


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

415


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Time to "run the trotline" this morning, and I see we caught a few more. This is becoming another "10,000 acre hunting lease" thread:tongue:, Brad I think you need to put a warning bouy on this, or I'm gonna have to build another knife!


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

State_Vet said:


> Time to "run the trotline" this morning, and I see we caught a few more. This is becoming another "10,000 acre hunting lease" thread:tongue:, Brad I think you need to put a warning bouy on this, or I'm gonna have to build another knife!


Brad's all out of bouys, so looks like we are going to need you to build another one


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Keep 'em coming guys.:spineyes:

It was over at 5pm on Friday!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

999


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

742 !!!!!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

45


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

102


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thought I would get in a quick snipe hunt this morning.....


----------



## cmtrout (Jan 5, 2005)

686


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

cmtrout said:


> 686


 Successful hunt!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

976


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Doh! this was over way back on 3/6/09 folks!

Post up only one (1) number between 1 and 1000 on this thread between now and *5:00 pm Friday, March 6th*


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

killjoy! LMAO


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

478


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Alright, as much fun as this has been, the season is now closed...time to clean up these abandoned traps.


----------

